# Casbah of Algiers | القصبة الجزائر | Algeria



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

*Casbah of Algiers | القصبة الجزائر | Algeria [UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE]*

The Casbah (Arabic: قصبة‎, qasba, meaning citadel) is specifically the citadel of Algiers and the traditional quarter clustered around it. More generally, kasbah denotes the walled citadel of many North African cities and towns. The word made its way into English from French in the late 19th century (the Oxford English Dictionary says 1895), and continues to be spelled as acquired from that language.

In Rabat, the capital of Morocco since 1912, the Kasbah of the Udayas is the military barracks encircled by walls with gates, built in the 16th and 17th centuries on ancient foundations.
The Casbah of Algiers is founded on the ruins of old Icosium. It is a small city which, built on a hill, goes down towards the sea, divided in two: the High city and the Low city. One finds there masonries and mosques of the 17th century; Ketchaoua mosque (built in 1794 by the Dey Baba Hassan) flanked of two minarets, mosque el Djedid (1660, at the time of Turkish regency) with its large finished ovoid cupola points some and its four coupolettes, mosque El Kébir (oldest of the mosques, it was built by almoravide Youssef Ibn Tachfin and rebuilt later in 1794), mosque Ali Betchnin (Raïs, 1623), Dar Aziza, palate of Jénina.


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

SOURCES : flickr, wikipedia, algeriecasbah.afrikblog.com





























*THE RAIS'S PALACE​*


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

SOURCES : flickr, wikipedia

*BARDO​*​

























*MOORISH RYAD IN THE KASBAH​*









*A MUSEUM​*









*Abdelltif's house​*


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So beautiful


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

^^agreed.also nice column mixtures:cheers:


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks :cheers:


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

source http://khaleduz.unblog.fr










*old almoravid mosque built under the sultan youssef ibn tachfine*


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

Source: travel-images










*THE MEDERSA*
















INSIDE 









Old stamp "The moorish drinking his coffee"









*CASBAH'S STREETS*









*PAINTING *


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

*MOSQUE*









*DAR MUSTAFA PACHA *


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

SOURCE: PBASE


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome arquitecture!


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

SOURCE: pbase


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

source : PBASE


----------



## simohamed (Jan 18, 2009)

Source : flickr


----------

